# Hello



## Lincs_TT (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, been lurking for a while and now taken the plunge. I've a Mk1 black 180 Quattro on 83k - drives like a dream just a few issues I want sorting.

Scorpion twin system - they look much better than the single pipe!
New driver's door card as the plastic trim around the net has snapped
Cup holder! - ordered one to modify, not paying the price I've seen!!
Paint correction and super valet - two bird poop stains 
New radio, the aftermarket fitted is crap
Headlight unit both sides (halogen) are badly fogged on the inside, getting worse and the aftermarkets I'm not keen on - Magneti Marelli's look nice but they're pricey!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
As you can see the photo bucket images was blurred, thanks to PB 3rd party policy, always better to use the TTF upload image facility. We have lost 100s of images over the last few years thanks to PB & other hosting companies
Hoggy.


----------



## Lincs_TT (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks, Hoggy, haven't used photobucket since I had my VW Scirocco GT2 way back in the early 2000s! Just seen the problem and rejigged the link!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lincs_TT (Oct 12, 2019)

Cheers !


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

welcome onboard Lincs_TT


----------

